# any ID/parentage guesses? Green catt.



## MoreWater (Oct 21, 2006)

I saw this at the USBG the other day - it's catt season there. 

Slight pink tinge to the lip. 
Standard catt size. 

I love the shape and I love the color... the only two things I don't like are the size (too big for me to grow) and the lack of a tag.....

And I'd really like to know how you go about making something like this.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 21, 2006)

One parent is definitely C. bicolor alba. The other isn't very dominant, and I don't know enough about the differences between some of them to give a good guess. The other parent is almost definitely a complex yellow or white hybrid crossed onto bicolor alba.

Jon
________
Volcano review


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 21, 2006)

wow, thank you.

I didn't know there was an alba form of bicolor. That makes things a bit easier. 

How can you tell that the other parent is a complex hybrid? Because it isn't contributing any dominant traits?


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 21, 2006)

someone on GW suggests possibly Bc Green Dragoon, which is C. Harriet Moseley x bicolor.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 21, 2006)

MoreWater said:


> someone on GW suggests possibly Bc Green Dragoon, which is C. Harriet Moseley x bicolor.



That is probably quite accurate. My reason for guessing a complex being used as a parent honestly was because I don't see nearly as many primaries with bicolor alba being made.

Jon
________
Extreme q


----------



## TADD (Oct 22, 2006)

Ki I agree with Green Dragoon... Let me see if I can find my picture of mine...

Horrible Photo! It does have light pink on the lip like the one in your photo.
Here it is under horrible lighting. Similar form!


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks!

I love the form - esp the lip. If I move to SoCal, this will be on the list


----------

